# A Note About The [CR] Rating



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7779" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7779"></a></div>
<strong>[CR3] & [CR4] Explained

</strong>Currently we operate with a rating system ranging from [CR0] to [CR3]. [CR3] is something we deem as fact.</p>
<p>However, some folks have pointed out past [CR3]â€˜s that proved not to be true. The reason is because we used to go up to [CR4]. If you do a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?s=%5BCR4%5D">search for [CR4]</a> things on Canon Rumors, youâ€™ll find a few.</p>
<p>When I changed the rating system, I guess I never thought about the effect that ditching the [CR4] rating would bring about.</p>
<p>Thanks for bringing it to my attention.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## traveller (Nov 6, 2011)

As long as the [CR] rating system means something then 3 'levels' seems sufficient. I don't see the point in giving official announcements and news a [CR] rating, as they are not rumours. Photo Rumors; Nikon Rumors; Mirrorless Rumors don't seem to bother with a rating system at all, while Sony Alpha Rumors; 4/3rds Rumors use a 5 tier system (incidently, what has happened to K-Rumors?). Each approach seems to work in its own way, once people are used to it. One difference that I've noticed is that some of the sites seem content to post any outlandish rumour floating around the web, whilst CR tends to be more reticent until Craig hears from his own sources. This might explain why only 3 [CR] levels are required... 

Just my observations!


----------



## vowing_dad (Jan 6, 2012)

Admin, don't you also think CR2 is too close to CR3 in terms of normal perception? I mean CR2 is almost like 50% accurate while CR3 is almost like 90%. So if you have CR2.5 or create a new CR4, it might be easier to perceive... just my 2 cents...


----------

